# Vallo a raccontare a tua nonna!



## Encolpius

Salve a tutti, c'è una frase ungherese che voglio tradurre ed ho trovato alcuni link per il frase "Vallo a raccontare a tua nonna!" Se usa questa frase italiana in senso "non ti credo che hai detto? Conoscete questa espressione? Grazie a tutti! Enc.


----------



## bearded

Encolpius said:


> Salve a tutti, c'è una frase ungherese che voglio tradurre ed ho trovato alcuni link per la frase "Vallo a raccontare a tua nonna!" Si usa questa frase italiana nel senso di  "non  credo a ciò che che hai detto? Conoscete questa espressione? Grazie a tutti! Enc.


Anche nell'espressione ungherese c'è la nonna?
Noi diciamo anche ''Ma a chi lo racconti / a chi lo vai raccontando?''


----------



## Nino83

Oppure, ancora "vallo a raccontare/raccontalo a qualcun altro!".


----------



## bearded

Nino83 said:


> Oppure, ancora "vallo a raccontare/raccontalo a qualcun altro!".



Giusto!  Questa è forse l'espressione più usata di tutte (ed è un po' meno ''violenta'' che con la nonna).


----------



## Nino83

Ce ne sono anche di più insolenti, come "vallo a dire a tua sorella!".


----------



## lorenzos

Ciao Nino, credo che “raccontalo a tua nonna” abbia un che di scherzoso, che manca se si invita a raccontare la cosa a qualcun altro. Esempi:
Stasera esco con Belèn (Rodriguez) / Domani incontrerò Bill Gates.
  - Sì, e io sono Napoleone / Raccontalo a tua nonna!
Non ho finito la relazione perchè ieri sono stato tutto il giorno dal cliente, che mi ha costretto anche ad andare a cena con lui.
  - Non raccontare storie / Raccontalo a qualcun altro!
C’è poi anche la sorella (il motivo per cui ho cancellato il messaggio precedente):
Questi conti sono sbagliati, studia la matematica, ignorante!
- Come ti permetti? / Ignorante lo dici a tua sorella!


----------



## Nino83

Ciao lorenzos, sì certo. La versione con la sorella (o con la cugina) è quella da evitare, a meno che non si voglia innescare una rissa.


----------



## lorenzos

La cugina non la conosco (puoi fare un esempio?), il cu*g*gino sì.


----------



## Landslide89

Aggiungo anche "A chi vuoi darla a bere?".


----------



## Nino83

lorenzos said:


> La cugina non la conosco (puoi fare un esempio?), il cu*g*gino sì.


Mi riferisco alla versione "vallo a dire a tua sorella/cugina!".


----------



## lorenzos

La versione "Vallo a dire a tua cugina" mi pare di non averla mai sentita.


----------



## Nino83

lorenzos said:


> La versione "Vallo a dire a tua cugina" mi pare di non averla mai sentita.


Qui è una versione più _soft_ di "vallo a dire a tua sorella".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*NOTA
*
Ricordo a tutti la domanda iniziale



Encolpius said:


> "Vallo a raccontare a tua nonna!" *Si usa questa frase italiana in senso "non ti credo che hai detto? Conoscete questa espressione?*



E non "mi fate altri esempi divertenti per esprimere lo stesso concetto?"


----------



## lorenzos

Ma allora la risposta non potrebbe essere che "Sì, si usa esattamente nel senso che dici", con ciò perdendo la ricchezza e livellando le sfumature, o cancellando le notevoli differenze tra non credere perché è inverosimile, o pretestuoso o provocatorio.
(Perciò i moderatori invitano sempre a indicare il contesto)


----------



## Encolpius

bearded man said:


> Anche nell'espressione ungherese c'è la nonna?
> Noi diciamo anche ''Ma a chi lo racconti / a chi lo vai raccontando?''



Grazie a tutti!
Si, noi diciamo lo stesso come i tedeschi, la nonna. Se non mi sbaglio anche tu sai tedesco.


----------



## bearded

Paulfromitaly said:


> Ricordo a tutti la domanda iniziale


Hai ragione, Paul.  Il fatto è che una risposta di Lorenzos - originariamente al #2 - conteneva già un sì, cioè un italiano aveva già risposto affermativamente alla domanda.  Successivamente purtroppo quella risposta è stata cancellata, quando ci eravamo ormai avviati sulla strada dei suggerimenti di più o meno spiritose espressioni alternative. Per fortuna adesso Lorenzos ha ripetuto il suo sì al #14 (concordo).

@E ncolpius
Sì, conosco la lingua tedesca, ma purtroppo non quella ungherese.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded man said:


> Anche nell'espressione ungherese c'è la nonna?


Secondo me non necessariamente. Io l'ho sentita dire anche con la zia.


----------



## maicol72

Si da noi si dice,ha vari sensi dre una cosa alla nonna,oppure offensivo detto con rabbia vallo a dire a tua nonna


----------

